# F-550 or C4500



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Gentlemen Please Help Me. I am coming down to the wire of signing a deal. I am caught up between the F-550 and the C4500. Can someone please help me make this crucial decision. I have been a Ford boy all my life but now I am being open minded to both vehicles....Any words of wisdom will greatly be appretiated. Thank you.....


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Trucks*

I too was recently at that road. I bought a 4500 crew cab due to the bigger payload. 17,500 versus 16,000 (f550). Also, the 4500 is a bigger truck and in my opinion has a better overall wheelbase and balance. Not to mention it gets attention everywhere I go. The turning radius is also a lot tighter than the 550. So in culdesacs and parking lots, with the f550 you have to keep making k turns, whereas with my 4500 I make one complete turn and on my way.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

f550 is 17500 gvw4x4 19000 gvw 2x4.2005 gives it coil front springs and has improved turning radius also has built in trailer brake controls which chevy does not.The f450has a 15000 gvw


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

and the 5500 is 19.5GVW, the truck still turns tighter and it has a better tranny.


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

How about your field of view Howard? Better than the X? I'm considering getting rid of the F-550. I saw that International has the new under CDL trucks, the 4100 series I believe, they look nice, but as with anything IH, I'm sure they're trying to get a premium for them.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Its tough being a Ford boy and dispising Chevy. I have to give credit where credit is due. Chevy turns tighter, and has a shorter wheel base. Visibilty is better. And the truck looks a lot meaner. I kind of have my heart set on the Chevy. Its actually a GMC that I am buying I think....same animal though....


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I used to be ASE cert. auto parts,and auto boby tech. And I would get the FORD.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Yeah and you like selling the parts and repairing the hood when the 6.0 blows the intercooler line off  

I have both a Ford and a GMC. GM is different and in my opinion a great option. The allison, the visibility, the three batteries with 150 amp alternator, the 8k rated front axle, the straight frame, the higher GVW, higher rated tires, More storage space in the cab if you get the 2 place passenger seat, the air ride seat, high idle controlable built right in, spin on tranny filter with a total 6 galllon tranny system capacity....

For $100 bucks I can add a trailer brake controller, and for $200 a switch panel.

If you look at the two, the Ford is a built up pickup, the GM is a down sized medium duty. I was driving around today with the 10' Boss V on drive pavement running errands. The power steering system alone puts the Ford to shame. The Ford struggles with the plow and diesel. Dana 60 in the Ford, Dana super 70 in GM...

Its all speculation till you have both :salute:


----------



## mr.plow (Sep 25, 2005)

chtucker said:


> Yeah and you like selling the parts and repairing the hood when the 6.0 blows the intercooler line off
> 
> I have both a Ford and a GMC. GM is different and in my opinion a great option. The allison, the visibility, the three batteries with 150 amp alternator, the 8k rated front axle, the straight frame, the higher GVW, higher rated tires, More storage space in the cab if you get the 2 place passenger seat, the air ride seat, high idle controlable built right in, spin on tranny filter with a total 6 galllon tranny system capacity....
> 
> ...


 4x4 for 4x4 the F550 has a higher paylaod 19000 versus 17500. The 4500 is a bigger truck than the F550 wich means the weight of the vehichle is more and thus the pay laod is alot lower than the 550. 
I have an 05 F550 4x4 single cab and it turns sharper than my cousins 3500 dodge. The F550 being smaller makes it easier to drive and manuver especially while plowing. It's got intergrated trailer brake controller, plus intergrated up-fitter switches to be used for lights or other accesories.
6 speed torq shift....yes from a stop several times I've counted it shifts 5 times. first gear plus 5 more shifts....6 speed. Transmisition brake.
I forgot to mention I love my 550.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

you love your ford?
Good!

That just means more Dodges for me!!!


hehehe...

~Matt


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

mr.plow said:


> 4x4 for 4x4 the F550 has a higher paylaod 19000 versus 17500. The 4500 is a bigger truck than the F550 wich means the weight of the vehichle is more and thus the pay laod is alot lower than the 550.
> I have an 05 F550 4x4 single cab and it turns sharper than my cousins 3500 dodge. The F550 being smaller makes it easier to drive and manuver especially while plowing. It's got intergrated trailer brake controller, plus intergrated up-fitter switches to be used for lights or other accesories.
> 6 speed torq shift....yes from a stop several times I've counted it shifts 5 times. first gear plus 5 more shifts....6 speed. Transmisition brake.
> I forgot to mention I love my 550.


Funny.. my 5500 and my 550 as chassis cabs weighed withing 160lbs of each other. I have spent a full season in the 5500 here at 10,000 feet, plowing 300+ inches of snow. You truly don't realize how much easier the 5500 is to drive/see. The mirrors do stick out alot more, but I am not taking the 5500 into too many driveways.

Just got to rib you guys... glad you like the 6spds.... when the thing is working. How many guys blew a Ford tranny last year cause a snap ring was missing.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

mr.plow said:


> 6 speed torq shift....yes from a stop several times I've counted it shifts 5 times. first gear plus 5 more shifts....6 speed. Transmisition brake.
> I forgot to mention I love my 550.


the tq shift is a 5speed, no question about that. You may be feeling the converter lock up in OD.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

The emissions light is on in my 04 Ford. I dont know why I love ford becuase its constantly problems and issues. I really want this gmc 4500.....


----------



## mr.plow (Sep 25, 2005)

Joe D said:


> the tq shift is a 5speed, no question about that. You may be feeling the converter lock up in OD.


 True...but it feels like 6-speed


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I have F550 and will tell you that the trannies just dont hold up. When I plow with sander out back, the tranny just heats up way to much, sometimes pissing fluid out of front seal. This happen when you do alot of shifting back and fourth. I get at most two years out of the tranny. My extended warranty will be up next year. I will be looking at the 5500 chevy or international 4100. I am hoping Dodge will come out with a 5500 cab chassis. I hear rumors Dodge may come out with this.


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

Chevy is a medium duty built down, 550 is a light duty built up....go with the chevy


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

go with the GMC. I plow with a 5500. I used to drive a F-550 plowing. The 5500 is easier to see out of, heavier built, turns tighther, and has a real transmission in it!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

never driven the chevy but i can say that with our 2000 f550 4x4 we tow around our 23,000 lb tractor and never had any problems. with truck, aux fuel tank, steel trailer, and tractor we gross close to 40,000lb


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

We have the same problem, have had Ford but the Chevy/GMC's have a good spec. Has anyone tried the 5500 with the 26,000 gvw? I am curious how the ride is with it. What type of fuel mileage is common? How about towing? Am curious because around here noboby has one yet.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Buy the kodiak!It is a great truck AND IS VERY UNDER RATED.I have a friend who is a concrete guy and has a 4500.He drives a superduty but runs a 4500 every day in the summer I'm not exagerating when I tell you he leaves the pit with a load of grade#8 grossing 30,000lbs.I have also seen him do this and load forms on top of the gravel aswell as pull his bobcat.Is he nuts? yes,Is he safe?probably not,but he has been doin it for three years now and likes the truck so well that he is getting another 4500 but 4x4 aswell and a diesel.I am not going to tell a 550 is bad but I just think the kodiak is BETTER! Good luck with what ever you get.


----------



## mr.plow (Sep 25, 2005)

No offence to the 4500 but you mean to tell me that that truck is carrying a 10t paylaod in a truck that's has a 17,500 pound GVW. Asuming the truck weighs 10,000pounds that's a stock paylaod of 3.75t. Even with upgraded springs you cannot carry that much more.
I have a 2005 F550 with upgraded springs and the most I ever carried was 7t
and that was heavy, you can see it in the tires.
At any rate they are both great trucks, but I think that a more fair compairison would be aN F550 and the Kod 5500.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

The truck weighs 12000 empty.He carrys 8 to 9 ton.He runs a 28000lbs plate on the truck.Just because you don't belive it doesn't mean it is not true! What reason do I have to LIE?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

rob1325 said:


> I have F550 and will tell you that the trannies just dont hold up. When I plow with sander out back, the tranny just heats up way to much, sometimes pissing fluid out of front seal. This happen when you do alot of shifting back and fourth. I get at most two years out of the tranny. My extended warranty will be up next year. I will be looking at the 5500 chevy or international 4100. I am hoping Dodge will come out with a 5500 cab chassis. I hear rumors Dodge may come out with this.


What year, what engine, what tranny?


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I love my '04 F-550. Heard a lot of crap about the Chevy, besides it's ugly.

-Thann


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know but I have a 2500HD duramax and a F550 powerstroke 4x4 xlt dump crew cab, I'm selling the FORD after 3000 miles, my 2500HD will put7500lbs of rock and 3 palletts of retaining wall and run 80MPH no problem, I put 7000LBS of rock and 2 palletts of retaing wall 55 was pushing it and tranny gauge was warming up, not to mention EGT'S. I came back from New Orleans, with the F550 and skid loader (270 JOHN deere) and my wifes Escalade with 23 in spinners, 10K paint job, 6 tvs 3 subs and ps2 and no trailer brakes. (obviously not a work truck) the egts got too hot for me couldn't drive that slow so we put it behind escalade and pulled it better than the F550. F550 tail between its legs following the most of the way home.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Travel'n Trees said:


> I came back from New Orleans, with the F550 and skid loader (270 JOHN deere) and my wifes Escalade with 23 in spinners, 10K paint job, 6 tvs 3 subs and ps2 and no trailer brakes. (obviously not a work truck) the egts got too hot for me couldn't drive that slow so we put it behind escalade and pulled it better than the F550. F550 tail between its legs following the most of the way home.


So lets make certain I got this right,,,,You pull a F550 dump truck, 270 John Deere, using a bumper pull trailer with a pimped out Escalade and NO trailer brakes? If this is the case, I am raising the biggest B.S. flag I can find. You have only 5 posts and every one bashes Ford in one way or another:crying: . Before you trade in that F550 give me the vin# I want to buy it! Because I know it is the most under worked F550 out there.


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey if the FORD ain't gonna make it home in time for work and the escalade will! I hope that someone out there would have told me about this before I bought it. It's for sale you want it you can have her. What part of Ill. are you in. I will be in St. Louis and Sikeston during the next two weeks. Escalade is for sale too. (816)739-8733 Dave


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

Where's the B.S. flag now???


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm getting ready to go your way show me the money!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Travel'n Trees said:


> Where's the B.S. flag now???


we haul 3 times that load w/ 550 and never get hot. i would say your truck must have mechanical problems. i don't think it's a ford/chevy battle. do you have a factory grill? i would contact the dealer so they could trouble shoot it for you befor you sell it.


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

It has been to 5 dealers for TSD's and FORD doesn't have the balls to back their shortcuts on their products and service. They believe I need to finance their problems, this truck is history. They don't stand behind products, customer service is a joke, over 10 calls and not one reply, what a bunch of cowards?


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

ok guys i currently plow in a 02' f450 4 door crew cab dually and fullsize flatbed with the 7.3 diesel, this truck gets worked and worked hard probly 75% of the time as a plow truck and pulling a 5 horse gooseneck trailer all over the east coast. it has 146k miles on it so far and is on trans number 2 but this could have something to do with operator error as it has quite a few drivers. we love the truck but i hate to say that my boss is serriously considering a new GMC either 3500 to 5500 with a crewcab as a personal/ work truck and as a ford guy i hate to see it happen but there just arnt the same problems, her husband drives an 04' f350 diesel with the 6.0 and its is the biggest piece of junk out there, with only 18k miles hes getting diesel fuel in the engine oil, the digital odometer display is just blinking 8888888 ect and he cant even get the dealer to return a phone call, lets just say that we love our fords but if things keep up the way they are we will be switching to a new GMC. thats just the way it is, downtime is expensive and business is business, go with what works, good luck with your decesion.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

too bad they had to switch to the 6.0. i'm sure that motor will be history is a couple of years. i bought one of the last 7.3's in 2003 and proud of it. grapevine says that ford is going to make their own diesel motor soon. they own cummins....maybe it'll be a 6 cyl.


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

The 6.0 we had when the came out the injector pump went out at 150 miles and the motor went out in southwest Kansas about 400 miles later. FORD told me to take a bus home and come back in 6 to 8 weeks and it would be repaired. I never even saw the truck again. My expedition same way. 8 weeks to fix clear coat. Cobra mustang overrated on power they changed the heads cam and intake, Cobra R overrated on power and bought back. This time I'm $42K in the hole and almost broke over this truck. FORD won't even return my customer service call????????? Duramax 4500 crew cab just waiting on Ford still have a service engine soon light they want another $100. Do they not understand that if I pay to fix a truck I expect it be drivable more than 20 miles.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i like the 550


----------



## Catskill Plowin (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm a Ford guy too but who's needs the down time when a truck is at the dealers? How is the Duramax? I'm seeing more Chevy's everyday. Is the Alison a 5 speed or 6 speed? The front end is a Dana 70, how about the rear end? Does the transfer case have a neutral position to run a PTO? Lockable front hubs? Rear disk brakes? I have seen the 4100 4X4 International in pictures. It had Lopro trires on it and looked very odd. If the 6.0 PSD is a POS then how good can the new V-6 be? Plus how much power will it have in a bigger truck? Man how board are we, playin on this commy box instead of out plowing? Thanks Brian


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Jay brown said:


> too bad they had to switch to the 6.0. i'm sure that motor will be history is a couple of years. i bought one of the last 7.3's in 2003 and proud of it. grapevine says that ford is going to make their own diesel motor soon. they own cummins....maybe it'll be a 6 cyl.


.
As of 2007 the 6.0 will not be used, and Ford does not own Cummins. They owned a very small percentage and sold it about 20 years ago. Ford will most likely not make their own diesel due to too much R&D costs. There are just too many diesel engine mfg.s out there that make very good engines to out source to.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Man....the more posts I read, the less likely it is that I'll ever own a PSD. It just seems like too many problems. But the Cummins or Duramax are getting really good reviews from people who use their trucks for more than grocery shopping.

So, even though I'm a pretty diehard Ford guy, I'd lean toward the Chevy, in this case. I like the looks of the Kodiak and I just saw a 2006 Chevy C5500 Crewcab 4x4 cab/chassis combo Diesel going fo $45k. No bed, but I bet you could get it a little cheaper than this and it looks like a TOTAL BEAST!! Just huge!!


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Ggg6 do want to still have a chance to own one of the 7.3 PSD's.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I have to spec out trucks for a brand new lumber company coming into town. The smallest truck will be a 12' flatbed. I wouldnt buy the ford if it was $20,000 cheaper. The truck is going to be a Kodiak 4500, Allison Auto w/ Duramax engine, interior and exterior will be set up nicely with the options. I love my ford pick up and wouldnt trade it for anything, but the small motor cant handle the big truck and the big payloads. That chevy has the ford beat 10 ways to Sunday.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Gicon said:


> I have to spec out trucks for a brand new lumber company coming into town.


Hey Gicon: What do you mean? Are you buying the trucks for the lumber company? Are you a salesman and the lumber company is one of your customers? Just curious.

Also, how are you going to equip the Chevy? Will it be very expensive? Just wondering. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Ggg6 said:


> .
> As of 2007 the 6.0 will not be used, and Ford does not own Cummins. They owned a very small percentage and sold it about 20 years ago. Ford will most likely not make their own diesel due to too much R&D costs. There are just too many diesel engine mfg.s out there that make very good engines to out source to.


you are right, ford does not own any part of cummins. i was misinformed from a sales rep. in the early 90's they owned apx 15% and sold it in 1997. however cummins is avaliable in ford medium and heavy duty trucks.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*GM Makes a good delivery truck.*

Our 4x4 GM with the Duramax/Allison Has a major blind spot at the windshield pillar on both sides (Maybe because it is a Van cab mated to a truck chassis).You loose about a third of the mirrors.The windshield defroster is next to useless,doesn't hit the bottom 4" of the windshield(Constantly ices up).
We have gone threw three locker/rears in 12,000 miles under warranty, a door handle,battery isolator,it is using 3-5 quarts of oil between oil changes(100hours or 3,000miles).We average 3mpg plowing and the best we have gotten has been 9mpg on the road empty.The GM is a nightmare to work on due to the engine being 1/2 under the firewall.If you need head work down the road the cab will have to be lifted.lol No gear ratio option on the Allison Duramax combo.The truck will not hold back on a hill under 20mph...Not much use when plowing and sanding...
Not to mention GM is trying to sell off its medium duty truck line.International recently just backed out of a purchase with them.
Our dealer(Parts manager) told me today that he cannot get parts right now as Navistar wont supply them due to the failed deal and GM isn't because they had depleted stock due to the sale...Our dealer is both a GM and International dealer...
As a Town we are so unhappy with our GM we are talking about trading it before the warranty is up at a loss just to be finished with it...
I cannot speak for the Ford as they are having their own issues with engine supply.
How is that new Dodge doing?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Travel'n Trees;275154 said:


> I don't know but I have a 2500HD duramax and a F550 powerstroke 4x4 xlt dump crew cab, I'm selling the FORD after 3000 miles, my 2500HD will put7500lbs of rock and 3 palletts of retaining wall and run 80MPH no problem, I put 7000LBS of rock and 2 palletts of retaing wall 55 was pushing it and tranny gauge was warming up, not to mention EGT'S. I came back from New Orleans, with the F550 and skid loader (270 JOHN deere) and my wifes Escalade with 23 in spinners, 10K paint job, 6 tvs 3 subs and ps2 and no trailer brakes. (obviously not a work truck) the egts got too hot for me couldn't drive that slow so we put it behind escalade and pulled it better than the F550. F550 tail between its legs following the most of the way home.


You say you drive 2500HD gm with that stuff? You tow trailer? If you are tow trailer at 80 mph that is fake.

I try 1 time it too scarey ride because lot sway due weight on trailer. Most time max is 65 mph or less.

and everyone have problem with ford. They need mechanic to tell them how to fix it. But really interested we have lot ford trucks and cars never have problem. I don't know but I am sick of see everyone have problem with ford. I meet many peoples with ford they say it good but one person love ford but tell me true he don't like 6.0L he have one it still used everyday because he knew they have problem with that if it sit too much then it break all time so he keep used everyday never rest. Now it work great.

Look like I need open business for repair trucks so I can see how it have problem.

Honest Gm 4500 are big than F550. i say Gm 4500 sound good choose for this.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

23" spinners, that's a new one. Do you have to get custom tires made since 22s or 24s are quite common sizes for those with the large wheels. Or 22.5's but I doubt its 6lug converted to 10lug.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Gicon;227366 said:


> Gentlemen Please Help Me. I am coming down to the wire of signing a deal. I am caught up between the F-550 and the C4500. Can someone please help me make this crucial decision. I have been a Ford boy all my life but now I am being open minded to both vehicles....Any words of wisdom will greatly be appretiated. Thank you.....


dunno if it matters i just drove box trucks but my general opinion in driving all the brands pretty much was.

ford . not impressed. real slow when pulling. not for heavy work no matter what the gvw if your going up hills. stupid crap kept breaking.
gmc. not impressed . looked alot tougher than it was. engine weak. not a strong truck but it looked so tough! lol. they were wimps. not many breakdowns though.
freightliner... drove great. not real tough but better than the gmc and ford for sure. did i mention it drove great? just wanted to mention it drove great. nice trucks.
international.... truck was tough. broke like the others (killed a couple trannys) but i seriously beat some of these internationals with LOTS of weight and dragging it through the mountains and i was impressed.\

i dont know a lot about trucks (not ase certified)but i think if your going into the upper levels you might as well look at the internationals/freightliners/peters/ even volvo.

ford and chevy are light truck manufacturers. look higher before you make a deal.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

hey Pj...

The "Family guy" is on.


(no big deal just an off topic post.)

B.O.T.

Get the cheaper one that gets the best millage and has the best warranty, in a color you like


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

what channle......i like all the flashback's

like the one where he was a security guard at the manson's house.. when he was kicked back watching a 80's sitcom.....and singing the intro tune .??????/what was the name of that show?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I went to research on gvwr on Gm and Ford

I get info 

Gm 4500 limit is 17,500-lbs
Ford 550 limit is 20,000 but have optional 30,000 GVWR pkg.

I check Gm 5500 if it exact. but it get gvwr 21,500

I am not bash brand. This guy need info about truck.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

powerjoke;595382 said:


> what channle......i like all the flashback's
> 
> like the one where he was a security guard at the manson's house.. when he was kicked back watching a 80's sitcom.....and singing the intro tune .??????/what was the name of that show?


To funny, that episode is on right now I just heard the snog in question.
What's it called again? Great show......

good info on truck....
what is the front weight ratings?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Where the heck did my post go? We aren't allowed to point out inconsistencies in someone's post? 

Unreal

Try it again, Mil, GVW for 550's is 19,000. There is no 550 that will have a 30K GVW, a 650, yes, but not a 550. ANd I own 2 so I know whereof I speak. Also own a F800--now a 650.

PS He needed info about these trucks 2 years ago.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;595422 said:


> P.S. He needed info about these trucks 2 years ago.


Happy to see I wasn't the only one who noticed that little detail.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Some decisions take longer then others


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Wrong info on gvwr on F550 it is 16,000 - 19,000 pounds.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Milwaukee;595613 said:


> I am not argue. F550 have optional GVWR pkg which can haul up to 30,000 pounds. I say it *optional*
> 
> http://www.thedieselstop.com/forums/f15/f-450-f-550-should-i-buy-6191/
> 
> ...


Yes you argue. You information wrong. Don't believe everything read internet.

https://www.fleet.ford.com/showroom/2008fleetshowroom/2008-F550-specs.asp?EV=0

OR this:

GVWR (max.)
F-550
4x2/4x4 DRW 19,000 19,000 19,000 19,000 19,000 19,000 19,000 19,000

From Ford's website, not some other forum. GVWR on any 550 is 19,000. They might be able to tow up to 30K, but they're GVW is 19,000#'s.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I call my ford dealer for proof.

they say 2008 F550 with 4x4 is limit 16,000 pounds tow but can increase but what kind axle they used.

They say 6.4L diesel have much power than 6.0L that what they tell me on phone. But I was surprise when he say what engine? He say V8 5.4L or diesel 6.4L

I am surprise V8 5.4L in F550 is crazy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Milwaukee;595620 said:


> Well I call my ford dealer for proof.
> 
> they say 2008 F550 with 4x4 is limit 16,000 pounds tow but can increase but what kind axle they used.
> 
> ...


Whatever. The link I posted is FORD's official website, but if the only thing that will satisfy you is calling your dealer, knock yourself out. One little bit of advice, of all the trucks I've ordered from 550 and under, I have known more about the options than the sales rep.

PS Don't forget to report back when you find out you are wrong.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Rereading your post, now that I'm over my migraine, I noticed I missed a couple things. 

Hey Mil, since you apparently didn't actually READ the link, the only 2 engine options in the 550 are the V10 and the 6.4. 

Like I said, sales reps are idiots for the most part. 

There are not 'axle options' for the 550. Maybe different gear ratios, but not axles.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

B&B;595431 said:


> Happy to see I wasn't the only one who noticed that little detail.


just go along with it this is fun.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

bribrius;595673 said:


> just go along with it this is fun.


Sort of like an accident you just can't look away from, huh? xysport


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;595675 said:


> Sort of like an accident you just can't look away from, huh? xysport


That's what I was thinking Mark.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

well now that we have mil involved im thinking he could check with all the truck manufacturers (volvo, freightliner, nat, mistubishi, ) and give us a comparison of each and find the best options available for someone looking for a similiar type truck. Perhaps he can even call all the dealers and get specifics and post his results.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes;595664 said:


> Rereading your post, now that I'm over my migraine, I noticed I missed a couple things.
> 
> Hey Mil, since you apparently didn't actually READ the link, the only 2 engine options in the 550 are the V10 and the 6.4.
> 
> ...


Found what I was looking for Mil. Maybe you need to clarify if you're referring to towing capacity or GVW. I'm talking about GVW which is 19K as I stated and proved.

If you want to talk towing, then look here:

https://www.fleet.ford.com/showroom/rv_trailer_towing/2008/08RVttscltrp21Aug07.pdf

This is for fifth wheels, but you can tow up to 24K depending on which gear ratio you choose, not which axle. That's with the automatic, it's 19K with the manual.

16K is correct for conventional towing. Doesn't matter which gear ratio, once again no axle options.

https://www.fleet.ford.com/showroom/rv_trailer_towing/2008/08RVttscltrp20Aug07.pdf

But hey, feel free to post your findings, I personally can't wait to read them.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

A dealer wouldent lie would they?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Milwaukee;595620 said:


> Well I call my ford dealer for proof.
> 
> that what they tell me on phone. .


this is the part that i didnt understand


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

At some point during the 2008 production the F550 was increased 19500 GVWR irregardless of wheel base and if you opted for the GVWR payload package.

Just my .02¢


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Milwaukee;595620 said:


> Well I call my ford dealer for proof.
> 
> they say 2008 F550 with 4x4 is limit 16,000 pounds tow but can increase but what kind axle they used.
> 
> ...


Well???????


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey Mark.....by now Mil has the Ford dealer on speed dial.....lol
Mark is 100% correct on his posts. If you read the links he has posted then you will see he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

bugthug;595884 said:


> A dealer wouldent lie would they?


No, never!!


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

I was just wondering? if Mill is deaf how does the dealer tell him detailed stuff over the phone?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

mr.plow;227491 said:


> 6 speed torq shift....yes from a stop several times I've counted it shifts 5 times. first gear plus 5 more shifts....6 speed. Transmisition brake.
> I forgot to mention I love my 550.


well you are right there... Although others claim 6 speeds and ford claims 5 speed torq trans... its actually 5 gears and 6 speeds, 1st gear is 1st as always, but the 1-2 upshift is really the trans locking OD or the converter or something so 1st and second is the same gear, then into third which is gear 2... i know, it does shift 6 times as an allison trans etc does too. Some people always compare #s and say the ford is short a gear until you drive it, it shifts as many times as an 06 allison 2500HD i went for a ride in a few years back


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Ramairfreak98ss;608370 said:


> well you are right there... Although others claim 6 speeds and ford claims 5 speed torq trans... its actually 5 gears and 6 speeds, 1st gear is 1st as always, but the 1-2 upshift is really the trans locking OD or the converter or something


 It"feels" like it shifts 6 times because your feeling all 5 of the shifts and then the torque converter lockup. You have 5 forward gears (and speeds) and thats it. The converter locking isn't an additional "gear" so to speak.

If we used your calculations on an '06 Allison it would actually "shift" 7 times, since its a 6speed so you'd feel it upshift 6 times...plus you'll feel the converter lock....which to the untrained does feel like an additional shift.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

I would go with the F-550,We have one set up as a work truck it dose not have a plow on it but I spread salt with it and I think it's easy to see out of and get aroud i, it is hands down one of the best trucks I have.As far as the tanny trouble every one is talking about I dont know much about all my tucks are manuel tannys.When you are talking about a truck of this size and the work it is asked to do you can not think a auto tranny will hold up for ever,they will all fail soorer or later.I have always plowed with a stick shift and would not have it any other way,you have to shift the same amount of times as an auto,and I seem to get about 150,000 miles out of a clutch even with other people driving it's all how you have it geared


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dirtboy953B;609936 said:


> I would go with the F-550,We have one set up as a work truck it dose not have a plow on it but I spread salt with it and I think it's easy to see out of and get aroud i, it is hands down one of the best trucks I have.As far as the tanny trouble every one is talking about I dont know much about all my tucks are manuel tannys.When you are talking about a truck of this size and the work it is asked to do you can not think a auto tranny will hold up for ever,they will all fail soorer or later.I have always plowed with a stick shift and would not have it any other way,you have to shift the same amount of times as an auto,and I seem to get about 150,000 miles out of a clutch even with other people driving it's all how you have it geared


Oh boy, here we go again. Do you have an idea of what type of transmissions are in fire trucks, many municipal trucks, even redi-mix trucks nowadays?

Automatics have come a long way and they are used in heavy trucks every single day of the week.

The transmission problems in the Fords are the snap ring and planetary retaining pins that Ford screwed up on.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Dirtboy953B;609936 said:


> I have always plowed with a stick shift and would not have it any other way,you have to shift the same amount of times as an auto,and I seem to get about 150,000 miles out of a clutch even with other people driving it's all how you have it geared


Gearing doesn't play as large a role as you make it out to. It only takes one person who thinks they know how to drive a standard one storm to burn out a clutch. Trust me I know I had an employee do it three storms in a row.  He was a great guy just couldn't plow standard.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;610026 said:


> Oh boy, here we go again. Do you have an idea of what type of transmissions are in fire trucks, many municipal trucks, even redi-mix trucks nowadays?
> 
> Automatics have come a long way and they are used in heavy trucks every single day of the week.
> 
> The transmission problems in the Fords are the snap ring and planetary retaining pins that Ford screwed up on.


We have two peterbuilt dump trucks with auto's in them A 05' with an allison and a 06' with a cat. They were great when new but not so much any more. When you have to depend on a truck every day you just can't beat a 8LL or 13spd


----------

